# Rigs Anyone?



## Pelagic Tigress (Oct 15, 2007)

Anyone planning on heading to the rigs this weekend? We are leaving Friday around 2 p.m. and coming back late Sat. 



Any recent reports between now and then would be much appreciated. We'll report when we get back.



Thanks,


----------



## ajfishn (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm heading out Saturday so I would love a report on the radio when I'm on the way out. 

Channel 68?

Jake


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

I'll be headed out some time Friday evening and will be back in some time Sat. evening.


----------



## jseven (Mar 11, 2008)

I am trailering the boatfrom Destin toVenice in the AM and will be leaving south pass at first light Friday morning. The plan now is to head for Na Kika but that could change based on the Roffs I will get tomorrow evening. Give me a shout on 68 (J Seven) when you get out there. If we are in range of each other I will gladly provide you a report on what we find. We will also be fishing Saturday and Sunday if the weather holds. Good luck to all. -john


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

We're planning on heading that way late Fri. 

.


----------



## Pelagic Tigress (Oct 15, 2007)

Jake, we'll try to call you on the radio on Saturday. We will be on 16/68 responding to Dillon or Deep Blue. Happy to share info. with all that are out there.


----------

